# Greetings from the Ost Front!



## Drachenjäger (Oct 2, 2016)

I'd like to introduce myself as your local, friendly, Right-Wing Authoritarian (redneck skinheads need not apply) and military history hobbyist. I promise a plethora of German memes and Wehrmacht laughs enjoyable even by the faint of heart! When I'm not memeing across the battlefields of Russia for the glory of traditionalism, I can be found secretly indulging in my guilty love of Libertarianism (don't tell my Gruppenführer) and hoarding firearms to feed my growing addiction to the gun range. 

Despite my hearty political associations you should find me easy to get along with. Unless you're a Marxist. Marxists go for helicopter rides! 

Also Texas is the greatest country in the world


----------



## NLT (Oct 2, 2016)

Guten Tag


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 2, 2016)

Texas is not a country, it's a mistake..Howdy....


----------



## NLT (Oct 2, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Texas is not a country, it's a mistake..Howdy....


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 2, 2016)

NLT said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Texas is not a country, it's a mistake..Howdy....


What else would you expect an Okie to say about Texass?


----------



## NLT (Oct 2, 2016)

> What else would you expect an Okie to say to a Texan?


Fill her up? Can I check your oil sir?


----------



## Drachenjäger (Oct 2, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Texas is not a country, it's a mistake..Howdy....


The only mistake I see is a serious lack of secession


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 2, 2016)

Drachenjäger said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Texas is not a country, it's a mistake..Howdy....
> ...


and Germans...Note, the German part of the family was in Texass in the 1800's and then moved to Okiehoma....The Black Dutch were in Okiehoma since the land run.....Along with the Irish and Indian side.....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 2, 2016)

Those Germans were run out of New Braunfels because they supported the secession.

The good German unionists stayed, and many were murdered by the secesh scum.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 2, 2016)

NLT said:


> > What else would you expect an Okie to say to a Texan?
> 
> 
> Fill her up? Can I check your oil sir?


Sheeeeet man, that all ended in the 1970's...


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 2, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Those Germans were run out of New Braunfels because they supported the secession.
> 
> The good German unionists stayed, and many were murdered by the secesh scum.


The German side of the family were forced out of Ohio for trying to be neutral during the Civil War..


----------



## NLT (Oct 2, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > > What else would you expect an Okie to say to a Texan?
> ...


Not in okie land ...wash the windshield while you are at it..ok


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 2, 2016)

NLT said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...


Hey they just might, I should drive over to the cows in Okiehoma to see if they still are..


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 2, 2016)

Gutten tag. Vie geht est innen? Probably butchered that, my Deutsche is serious rusty.


----------



## I amso IR (Oct 2, 2016)

Is there a point to all of this or should we organize into a group, humming the lively tune "East is east and West is West ........" Anyhow, welcome, I think!


----------



## Drachenjäger (Oct 2, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Gutten tag. Vie geht est innen? Probably butchered that, my Deutsche is serious rusty.



Sehr gut! Ich bin Amerikaner und mein Deutsch ist scheiße, Englisch bitte.


----------



## Drachenjäger (Oct 2, 2016)

I amso IR said:


> Is there a point to all of this or should we organize into a group, humming the lively tune "East is east and West is West ........" Anyhow, welcome, I think!


Could you elaborate? Nice meeting ya though.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 2, 2016)

Drachenjäger said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Gutten tag. Vie geht est innen? Probably butchered that, my Deutsche is serious rusty.
> ...


My mom is Bavarian, not German!


----------



## I amso IR (Oct 2, 2016)

No, forget it. Just wanted to welcome you to this crazy little experience.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 2, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Drachenjäger said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


So you Bavarians are secesh as our Alabamans, OK.


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 2, 2016)

Ficken Sockenpuppe .


----------



## I amso IR (Oct 2, 2016)

HenryBHough said:


> Ficken Sockenpuppe .


That is not being nice (a relative term) HBH.


----------



## Drachenjäger (Oct 2, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Drachenjäger said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



I forgot how much Bavarians hate being German lol


----------



## Preacher (Oct 2, 2016)

Welcome! I think we might get along...who knows. Hard to tell if you are being sarcastic or serious in your first post....time will tell.


----------



## Picaro (Oct 2, 2016)

Drachenjäger said:


> I can be found secretly indulging in my guilty love of Libertarianism (don't tell my Gruppenführer)



Well, nobody's perfect, but welcome anyway. Know a lot about the Wiemar Republic? I might start a thread on it soon. It's been coming up a few times recently, usually a distorted view of it.


----------



## Drachenjäger (Oct 2, 2016)

Odium said:


> Welcome! I think we might get along...who knows. Hard to tell if you are being sarcastic or serious in your first post....time will tell.


No I'm not sarcastic. I'm truly a NatSoc, but I'd rather put a welcoming flare on it to dispel the idea that I'm some swastika tattoo sporting shaved head in a wife beater who thinks everything the Nazis did was completely right.  



Picaro said:


> Drachenjäger said:
> 
> 
> > I can be found secretly indulging in my guilty love of Libertarianism (don't tell my Gruppenführer)
> ...


My knowledge on the Wiemar Republic could use some brushing up for sure. What did you mean by people have a distorted view of it?


----------



## Picaro (Oct 2, 2016)

Drachenjäger said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome! I think we might get along...who knows. Hard to tell if you are being sarcastic or serious in your first post....time will tell.
> ...



I'll start a thread on it in the History Forum, but a lot of its economic failures were American instigated, not all but some of the serious ones, for example.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 2, 2016)

Drachenjäger said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome! I think we might get along...who knows. Hard to tell if you are being sarcastic or serious in your first post....time will tell.
> ...


People are fed the Jewish propaganda version of history. Hence EVERYTHING they learn ESPECIALLY about NS and Hitler is distorted. I am a Racial Socialist. I was a NS at one time but went beyond it.


----------



## Drachenjäger (Oct 2, 2016)

Odium said:


> Drachenjäger said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Yes I'm inclined to agree. I've reached the point where I can barely go a day without seeing some form of that influence infecting something in the media, be it on TV or the internet. I've been looking around the facade and diving into the unbiased side of history concerning the early 20th century, communism, fascism etc for the past 4 years. I think we're going to agree on a lot of things.


----------

